# Cheesiest/Worst Music Videos of All Time!



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep- the title says it all. 

Let's having a posting stand off of who can win the thread with the most awful music video of all time. 

The Darkness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU


Hall & Oates
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOO86OJV-TI


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 9, 2012)

Had to search for this one...couldn't find the official vid on youtube on my phone:

Willow Smith, 'Whip My Hair'

Not to hate on the girl or her talent, but the lyrical content and the fact that this song went platinum, saddens me:

http://defpenradio.com/music-video-willow-smith-whip-my-hair/


----------



## freakyfred (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0dKseY-41o

Despair mortals.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, this is almost too easy.

Don Johnson - Heartbeat

I don't know what's more embarassing ... the song & video ... or the fact that I did own a bass guitar like the one the guy's playing at 1:44 in the video. Thankfully it wasn't my main bass guitar, but STILL. 

Wait for it ... wait for it ... it's the singing at 2:22. Yep, that's the most cringeworthy moment.


----------



## imfree (Feb 10, 2012)

The Monkees set the modern music video precedent in which the soundtrack is totally unrelated to the action in the video!


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 10, 2012)

Rednex- Cotton Eye Joe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddgyg_5FF_0

I hate this version of the song as well


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 11, 2012)

The infamous, Rebecca Black:

Friday


----------



## Deven (Feb 12, 2012)

Depeche Mode - Hole to Feed

It was directed by Eric Wareheim, from Tim and Eric's Awesome show. The first minute or two isn't bad...just watch till the end. It's not cheesy, just bad.


----------



## MattB (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry guys, you know I dig ya but this video was unacceptable...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4&ob=av2e


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 12, 2012)

David Hasselhoff-Hooked on a Feeling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8&feature=related


BTW, just by saying the words Hasselhoff and video in the same sentence, I win this thread! LOL


----------



## imfree (Feb 12, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> David Hasselhoff-Hooked on a Feeling
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8&feature=related



Here's where it came from. I think it played a lot on Nashville radio around 1972.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 12, 2012)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> The infamous, Rebecca Black:
> 
> Friday



It's been fixed.
Gang Fight -- Bad Lip Reading version of "Friday"

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 12, 2012)

On the other hand, this is beyond repair.
Hooked on a Feeling -- the Hasslehoff cover version.

But does it count if they were trying to be cheesy?

-Rusty


----------



## idontspeakespn (Feb 14, 2012)

I almost went for 'Rico Suave' by Gerardo, but then remembered this video. 

Of course, the 'literal' version is infinitely more entertaining, but for the purposes of this forum, I had to give you this original Bonnie Tyler video.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 14, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> It's been fixed.
> Gang Fight -- Bad Lip Reading version of "Friday"
> 
> -Rusty



Omg. I interrupt the cheesy to bwhahahahahha*deep breath*ahahahaha*snort*


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Feb 15, 2012)

I can't decide between these two. They are both so cheesy...pure cheddar.

Dead or Alive- "You Spin Me Round"
http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4phc78f08&reload=3#/watch?v=ZUatnbaNfEo

Or 

Moon Ray- "Comanchero"
http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4phc78f08&reload=3#/watch?v=110k5hsSTjo


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh please!! These are the CHEESIEST of all time:

Blotto "I Wanna Be a Lifeguard"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HcRzT4rgqo

Blotto "Metal Head"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKqMEjsWYmQ


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 21, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Wow, this is almost too easy.
> 
> Don Johnson - Heartbeat
> 
> ...



Dammit you beat me to it.

Didn't Philip Michael Thomas do a cheesy one himself?


----------



## Deven (Feb 21, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you:
Dancing in the Street - David Bowie and Mick Jagger


----------



## miafantastic (Feb 21, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Dammit you beat me to it.
> 
> Didn't Philip Michael Thomas do a cheesy one himself?


I thought the same thing, too. Then Wikipedia confirmed the music thing, and that it was a total bust. No matter. I loved them both in Miami Vice with their no-sock-wearing selves.

Journey - "Separate Ways"

http://youtu.be/LatorN4P9aA

Two words: air keyboard.

This one's chock-full of '80s video tropes. Also why it's so awesome. Plus, there's tons of air keyboarding going on here. Then sometimes the actual rig's mounted to the wall of the warehouse. (?!) Def from a time when there must've been a lot of, "Hey, I know! Let's do [fill in the blank with anything.at.all.] in the video!" going around the set. Ah, the good ol' days ...


----------



## miafantastic (Feb 21, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you:
> Dancing in the Street - David Bowie and Mick Jagger



HA, and YES, I remember that unholy union of too much awesomeness. Clearly, it's just not meant to be.


----------



## Lamia (Feb 21, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Wow, this is almost too easy.
> 
> Don Johnson - Heartbeat
> 
> ...



I bought the 45 of that and still have it.


----------



## Lamia (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f_HsjpSVaI 

Bonnie Tyler I need a Hero

So cheesy, but epic song!


----------



## idontspeakespn (Feb 25, 2012)

Simply Red's Cheese

I just saw this on TV...the video is weird but it's the lead singer's 'showmanship' that deserves the Cheese award.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU


----------



## Jess87 (Feb 25, 2012)

Falco - Der Kommissar

As Hasselhoff has already been mentioned, I think Jump in My Car deserves a spot in here also. He has no shame and I love it as well as his dancing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2012)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Had to search for this one...couldn't find the official vid on youtube on my phone:
> 
> Willow Smith, 'Whip My Hair'
> 
> ...



She has an awesome voice but it IS a ridiculous video :doh:



freakyfred said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0dKseY-41o
> 
> Despair mortals.



I can see why you called cheese but I think it was actually MEANT to be silly...whereas the truly stupid don't realize it :blink:



willowmoon said:


> Wow, this is almost too easy.
> 
> Don Johnson - Heartbeat
> 
> ...



Errmmmm.....how can I put this? 

Oh yeah I got it.....No.

That's Don Johnson in his hey day. 

Who gives a shit how he sang? 

Do you now understand grasshopper? 



imfree said:


> The Monkees set the modern music video precedent in which the soundtrack is totally unrelated to the action in the video!



That's just the Monkees BEING the Monkees....I don't get it 



cinnamitch said:


> Rednex- Cotton Eye Joe
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddgyg_5FF_0
> 
> I hate this version of the song as well



I understand why you hate it....but it's band called the rednex making fun of red necks.....which is a favorite past time of my own.  



Luv2BNaughty said:


> The infamous, Rebecca Black:
> 
> Friday



That girl, her voice and her face are annoying as hell.....but don't think it's cheesy enough to beat The Darkness 



DevenDoom said:


> Depeche Mode - Hole to Feed
> 
> It was directed by Eric Wareheim, from Tim and Eric's Awesome show. The first minute or two isn't bad...just watch till the end. It's not cheesy, just bad.



I can concur that the video sucks arse. I love Depeche Mode - they could have done much better 
The tonguing got real nasty to me- use those talents for better places 



MattB said:


> Sorry guys, you know I dig ya but this video was unacceptable...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4&ob=av2e



I'm lost- You don't like Kool and the Gang or just Cinderella? I thought Cinderella was bad as hell when she came out dancing. 



cinnamitch said:


> David Hasselhoff-Hooked on a Feeling
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8&feature=related
> 
> 
> BTW, just by saying the words Hasselhoff and video in the same sentence, I win this thread! LOL



Now THIS is a big competitor for the most cheesiest.....I've read that the Hoff is really loved in China (or was it Japan?)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2012)

idontspeakespn said:


> I almost went for 'Rico Suave' by Gerardo, but then remembered this video.
> 
> Of course, the 'literal' version is infinitely more entertaining, but for the purposes of this forum, I had to give you this original Bonnie Tyler video.



Here's a new link because that one "can't be played in your country" or some such thing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9IekssrYAY

I don't think the video is as cheesy as the song though....

Your mention of Rico Sauve did bring this one to mind though
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk

Arrrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :doh:



Delightfully Peculiar said:


> I can't decide between these two. They are both so cheesy...pure cheddar.
> 
> Dead or Alive- "You Spin Me Round"
> http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4phc78f08&reload=3#/watch?v=ZUatnbaNfEo
> ...



Spin me right round was a bad as hell song back in the day but that video is worse than hell.

Comachero was annoying...but don't think it's a top contender.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsdj9NRzqC4

The most tragic part of this one is that Starship was originally Jefferson Airplane- remember White Rabbit and such? Gawd how did they let the 80s do that to them :blink:



Rojodi said:


> Oh please!! These are the CHEESIEST of all time:
> 
> Blotto "I Wanna Be a Lifeguard"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HcRzT4rgqo
> ...



Lifeguard is stupid but it's another that is SUPPOSED to be weird/stupid.

Same for Metal Head....though I liked the music on that one even if the words were ridiculous. 




DevenDoom said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you:
> Dancing in the Street - David Bowie and Mick Jagger




Holy shit...you might not only win the thread but the intranets as well with that cheese \o/

Oh gawd whyyyyyyyyyyy did they do it? Why???



miafantastic said:


> I thought the same thing, too. Then Wikipedia confirmed the music thing, and that it was a total bust. No matter. I loved them both in Miami Vice with their no-sock-wearing selves.
> 
> Journey - "Separate Ways"
> 
> ...



I agree with your assessment.....but no, you CANNOT win the intranets tonight by mocking Journey.

Just no. 




Lamia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f_HsjpSVaI
> 
> Bonnie Tyler I need a Hero
> 
> So cheesy, but epic song!



I concur with epic cheese!

But you cannot tell me that THIS version by Frou Frou doesn't rock the house!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iHFnjfsyVE



idontspeakespn said:


> Simply Red's Cheese
> 
> I just saw this on TV...the video is weird but it's the lead singer's 'showmanship' that deserves the Cheese award.



No fair- that song sucked ass even back in the 80s 
How can that possibly beat Bowie and Jagger playing ring around the rosie with each other? HOW? HOW?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU



I can see what is cheesy but the EDM is awesome...and you can admit that you keep watching that video to see the fat chick  



Jess87 said:


> Falco - Der Kommissar
> 
> As Hasselhoff has already been mentioned, I think Jump in My Car deserves a spot in here also. He has no shame and I love it as well as his dancing.



You don't gets to diss Falco. Tis a no no- you not win intranets tonight dear sir.

You have much to learn about Falco little grasshopper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFTxqMg-OKQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMuDtfxAIKk&feature=related

I have decided that posting any of that awful crap from Hasselhoff is just plain wrong :doh:


----------



## danbsc29630 (Feb 29, 2012)

The Ark - The Worrying Kind

Contest is over folks.


----------



## imfree (Feb 29, 2012)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She has an awesome voice but it IS a ridiculous video :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheewt!!! ...And I always thought it was just some monkey making picture/sound mix-up films!


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 29, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> David Hasselhoff-Hooked on a Feeling
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8&feature=related
> 
> 
> BTW, just by saying the words Hasselhoff and video in the same sentence, I win this thread! LOL





CleverBomb said:


> On the other hand, this is beyond repair.
> Hooked on a Feeling -- the Hasslehoff cover version.
> 
> But does it count if they were trying to be cheesy?
> ...



Looks like I owe Cinnamitch a coke. 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2012)

danbsc29630 said:


> The Ark - The Worrying Kind
> 
> Contest is over folks.



Any man that is prettier than me just plain pisses me off :doh: 

Pretty dang bad....but he still ain't no Mick Jagger trying to tongue Bowie


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 3, 2012)

miafantastic said:


> "_Two words: air keyboard....'80s video tropes. ...the actual rig's mounted to the wall of the warehouse. (?!) *Def from a time when there must've been a lot of, "Hey, I know! Let's do [fill in the blank with anything.at.all.*] in the video!" going around the set. Ah, the good ol' days ..._"


I think you kind of hit the nail on head here, because it truly -was- a great time for music video-making; maybe, in some ways, nostalgic for the golden age of film-itself, a time when the the creative resources were more appreciable relative to the limitations & constraints (i.e., conventions imposed by labels and parent companies). I mean, it's easy to laugh at Steve Perry's puny sleeveless arms-today. But, then, it was was pretty bad-ass, right? 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "_Hall & Oates
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOO86OJV-TI_"


Wait, if by "cheesy" you really mean "to be among the most awesome videos of all-time," then, yeah, that one certainly counts. I love that overcoat/jumpsuit combo Daryl Hall is wearing. There was a time when I thought it would make sense for a person's entire wardrobe to look like that. I also like the fact that they demonstrate, throughout the entire video, that they're not afraid to juxtapose the difference in height between the two main performers. In this day and age, a video like this could not be made.



DevenDoom said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you:
> Dancing in the Street - David Bowie and Mick Jagger


Likewise, today, it's hard to imagine any of the current class of rock-royalty mega-stars (Bono, Madonna, McCartney, etc...) hamming it up quite like this for our enjoyment. Not to say they have any less of a sense of humor about themselves, but that the probability of something like this going viral on Youtube and then being available in perpetuity has all but squelched this type of creativity/experimentation in terms of how mega-artists present themselves.

And so, more to my point, to be be able to say that any of these videos is truly the very cheesiest, or, for that matter, any bit cheesier than what modern groups like Creed have done (please substitute Daughtry or Nickelback if you're a big fan of Creed and feel offended. Evanescence, too..don't get mad!) you really have to take each video within the cultural and social context in which it was created and, indeed, from the point of view to of audience to which it's directed:


cinnamitch said:


> David Hasselhoff-Hooked on a Feelinghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8&feature=related
> 
> BTW, just by saying the words Hasselhoff and video in the same sentence, I win this thread! LOL


It would seem so or at least to me, and for some time after I'd first seen this a few years ago. It was, in fact, a source of much confusion; I mean, I really, reallly wanted to make some kind of sense out of it. How could a singer supported by a major record label in a first world country in the 21st century produce something like this? What did it mean? Was I missing something about the significance of cruises-vacations or third world travel for the German pysche? What about the Dachshunds? The little girls as angles? And then it just hit me.

I went back to the most basic questions of how to evaluate a music video: What is the real meaning of the song? And how, in essence, does what's going on in the video seem to coincide with any of that or, otherwise, capture it? And, taken through that particular lens, the video is not really cheesy at all. It's, I think, truly perfect, especially the very end where Hasselhoff is simultaneously dancing-madly immediately next-to his driving a motorcycle with his feet in the air and surfing on a tobaggan (with a fish in his mouth that he'd previously caught with his hands). That's what it's really about, that persistent and saccharin sentimentality; that's what it actually feels like to -be- "Hooked on a Feeling," to have everyone-else around you looking at you and thinking "Wtf is the matter with you!?" And so, similarly, the video is at once somewhat-original, but totally appropriate; confusing, but, in it's own way, brillant.


----------



## miafantastic (Mar 3, 2012)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I agree with your assessment.....but no, you CANNOT win the intranets tonight by mocking Journey.
> 
> Just no.



LMAO. This is probably a good time to come clean. I'm the chick who makes iron-on Journey t-shirts and convinces otherwise sane people to tailgate and act a fool with her at Journey concerts. And the (gasp!) Steve Perry-less ones, too. Yup, THAT girl. HA. Speaking of Perry, I have a heelarious story about being at a Journey tailgate, and the wee-laughing moment it became clear that my lil sis had Steve Perry confused with Peter Frampton, but that's a whole other can of ridic.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 4, 2012)

My nominations:
Carl Lewis-Break it Up I think Carl and the old lady can give Mick and David a run for the money.

Next,
Bloodhound Gang-The Bad Touch

I'm leaning more towards the first one, but I think they are both fairly cheesy/bad


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> My nominations:
> Carl Lewis-Break it Up I think Carl and the old lady can give Mick and David a run for the money.
> 
> Next,
> ...




Carl Lewis = Grace Jones wannabe 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPHXkencyT0&feature=related

The Bad Touch song = awesome. Another one where the artists are trying to just be silly/funny.


True cheese is born of those who take themselves too seriously.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Carl Lewis = Grace Jones wannabe
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPHXkencyT0&feature=related
> 
> The Bad Touch song = awesome. Another one where the artists are trying to just be silly/funny.
> ...



Damn you're good! But I bet you hear that all the time


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byQIPdHMpjc&ob=av2n

I almost stopped listening to Country music when this hit number 1.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 4, 2012)

I humbly submit this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR0j7sModCI

It ruined Billy Squier's career, and has inspired the "Prancing Billy" contest between me and some friends. Whoever catches the video on TV three times first gets bought beer.


----------



## Halie (Mar 7, 2012)

A festering slice of truly awful 80s UK cheese. It's guaranteed to be played at office parties/ weddings/ christenings and most people will still attempt to do the dance while muttering about how much they hate the song 

Black Lace - Agadoo

http://youtu.be/POv-3yIPSWc


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 7, 2012)

Halie said:


> A festering slice of truly awful 80s UK cheese. It's guaranteed to be played at office parties/ weddings/ christenings and most people will still attempt to do the dance while muttering about how much they hate the song
> 
> Black Lace - Agadoo
> 
> http://youtu.be/POv-3yIPSWc




I'd never even heard of this song before, and any video with dancing fruit and guys with bad 80's hair in tight leather pants gets my vote for cheesiest video. Still think it's Rod Stewart & George Lynch of Dokken fame up there, but I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Mar 7, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byQIPdHMpjc&ob=av2n
> 
> I almost stopped listening to Country music when this hit number 1.



I remember singing that on the bus going to elementary school.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2016)

My bad for not bumping this much much sooner- I really enjoyed this thread...so here it goes.


"Savage Garden"....really? That's the best name you could come up with?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD8KvL1aFNQ[/ame]


----------



## CPProp (Jul 5, 2016)

Is this cheesy enough? it has cheese in the title

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0zZZJyvgBI[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImcKOeRN6u4[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2017)

Loved it Swamptoad- and the thread bump!

I do remember watching that Billy Squire vid with my ex and both of us tripping out on him ripping his shirt off...that was a bit too much. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2017)

I hate the song as much as the video

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk[/ame]


----------



## CPProp (Dec 19, 2017)

Im sure there are worse about:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEe_eraFWWs&index=62&list=PL7W9LuUf6bFofbuOgY4lRSYEXsyiqFMrz[/ame]


----------



## CPProp (Apr 24, 2018)

Vic and Bob, curds and away 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht1vouSNy4I[/ame]


----------



## kristy007l (Apr 26, 2018)

My very first thought when reading the title of this post was [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-z94RCld34"]Go - West King of Wishful Thinking[/ame]

So cheesy! :doh:


----------



## Killexia (Apr 11, 2019)

I love the weird Russian singer known as VITAS and his video for 7th Element is so cheesy and whacked out. LOL I love him. Definitely an acquired taste. Fair warning...


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 14, 2019)

When the Village People tried to reinvent themselves.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## wrenchboy (Apr 29, 2019)

A little help please. 
I have posted YouTube videos on here before. But dam if I can figure it out again. 
I am using a Samsung Android S7


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 29, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> A little help please.
> I have posted YouTube videos on here before. But dam if I can figure it out again.
> I am using a Samsung Android S7



On the area where you post your comments, you’ll see some icons overhead. To post videos, copy the video link and click or tap on the icon that looks like two film stripes. Paste the link in the window that opens up and hit the button to post the video and it should show up.


----------



## SaraK8 (Apr 29, 2019)

You Spin Me Round 
by Dead or Alive


----------



## LumpySmile (May 6, 2019)

Gotta be one of the worst of the 80's (which is kind of the worst of a lot of things, really)

Not sure what look he was going for there...


----------



## LumpySmile (May 6, 2019)

LumpySmile said:


> Gotta be one of the worst of the 80's (which is kind of the worst of a lot of things, really)
> 
> Not sure what look he was going for there...



I thought that song was really cool when I was 9 years old tho...


----------

